# Your Room and Stuff



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Post pictures of your room... 

Dorm Room
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/HPIM0128.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/HPIM0114.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/HPIM0113.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/HPIM0118.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Lilith666/HPIM0123.jpg

More pics soon


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a pic of the bed in our guest room/office. Yeah, I'm a little spooky. :voorhees: 

The cat seems to like the skeleton...


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't have any on-line pics of my apartment but I can give a visual discription of my bedroom. There's a bed, on the wall is a "I want to believe" X-Files ufo poster and on the left side of that is a reprint theatrical poster of Evil Dead and on the right side one of the original Dawn of the Dead... and some guns and clothes are in the closet. 

~~Bill~~


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

My bedchambers, my rockinghorse, and Nana.


----------



## Ginny (Aug 24, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> My bedchambers, my rockinghorse, and Nana.


Your room has a very creepy look to it.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ginny said:


> Your room has a very creepy look to it.


I think it's because of that rocking horse. It looks like there's something sinister brewing within it.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Funny you should mention - Rockinghorse is haunted (and of course, Nana's a ghost).


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

My hell


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing like bringing back a four year old thread! 

I do like the last picture where the cat and Jason are looking at each other!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol so funny. my room isn't creepy, just cluttered. lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sometimes good things get buried, nice to see dons pics again.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Trishaanne needs to post pictures of her guest room/office. Its halloweened out all year. I love it!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Love your room Don! my room is half normal and half Halloween no pics but I could take some, hubby is NOT a Halloween person so the normal stuff is for him *frown* but when the kids move out.....I'll have a Elvira looking room pretty n spooky ;O)


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

We're moving friday, so i have everything packs, should be interesting watching the neigbors faces as we unload the 7 foot tall Jason.....


----------

